# I found this one amusing



## bholler (Feb 24, 2015)

http://williamsport.craigslist.org/grd/4904726227.html


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 24, 2015)

Then you will love the meat smoker I made from my old Sierra insert and a filing cabinet.


----------



## bholler (Feb 24, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Then you will love the meat smoker I made from my old Sierra insert and a filing cabinet.


Yeah i like that one


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 24, 2015)

The drawers perfectly fit dollar store aluminum broiler pans and will hold a bunch of ribs, brisket and chickens at the same time. Load it up and get the filing cabinet up to 250 and let is roll for 13-14 hours. Melt in your mouth smoked ribs and chicken.

One of those Sunday afternoon beer induced creations years ago. Hidden behind the wood stacks.


----------



## bholler (Feb 24, 2015)

nice i like it i might have to make one with the next one we pull out we don't have anything suitable in our stove scrap yard right now.  Just a couple earth stove inserts and my dads old fisher that is not available for modifying.  I could try it with the little Franklin i have in my yard though i guess


----------



## mark cline (Feb 24, 2015)

The evaporator is interesting . I'll bet it works great to boil up a few gallons for home use. Our evaporator can make 2 gals of syrup / hr or 6 gals / 12 pack. LOL


----------



## mopar440_6 (Feb 24, 2015)

That's a heck of a lot more technologically advanced than some of the guys I've seen stacking every kitchen pan they own on some fence posts over a camp fire.


----------



## Smoke Signals (Feb 25, 2015)

bholler said:


> http://williamsport.craigslist.org/grd/4904726227.html



She's a peach Clark!


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 26, 2015)

bholler said:


> http://williamsport.craigslist.org/grd/4904726227.html



Now THATS a humidifier


----------



## Dune (Mar 1, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> The drawers perfectly fit dollar store aluminum broiler pans and will hold a bunch of ribs, brisket and chickens at the same time. Load it up and get the filing cabinet up to 250 and let is roll for 13-14 hours. Melt in your mouth smoked ribs and chicken.
> 
> One of those Sunday afternoon beer induced creations years ago. Hidden behind the wood stacks.


How does that 1980's enamel paint taste mixed with Stubby's special sauce?

J/K. How long did it take to burn the paint out?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 1, 2015)

It went pretty fast. No sauce.


----------



## Osagebndr (Mar 1, 2015)

Now that's the stuff right there!


----------

